# Old bones



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a bag of bones that I want to age. What would be the simplest way to add some years to the bones? Should I use stain or is there a better method?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Generally speaking, a lot of drinking, carousing, and poor eating habits will definitely add years to your bones. Oh wait, you meant FAKE bones...

Minwax furniture stain works beautifully.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It depends on what the bones are made of. If they're the hard foam test the stain to make sure it won't dissolve the foam.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I am sure someone will have a great answer for you,

As for myself, I make 2 part foam skulls and have found the QUICKEST 
way to age them is to paint them up with a brown/grey 
(it's actually a house paint mistint) and then take a rag and wipe most 
of it back off. It works well when I want filler skulls. Below is a picture
with this method. Only the one in the middle with the fog coming out
it's eyes also had its teeth painted and a bit more detail added.










However I like adding details, so when time permits I usually go further 
with the painting, after the initial brown coat has dried.
Like this one below:


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Wood stain if it is the plastic type spray paint or even airbrush if it is foam. Always test your paint on a small spot of foam though to make sure it does not eat through the foam. 

Dead Spider, i love your skulls BTW.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wood stain for the plastic works for me. Oak stain gives you a nice brownish tint, Cherry makes a nice old blood look. Brush on and wipe or brush off what you dont want.
I agree about the foam. Always test first. Dry brushing with paint.
Nice job DS, I always have problems getting the teeth to look the way I want. I usually end up saying "O well, it will be dark out"


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I've been a fan of using wood stains on my papier mache pieces. Here's a piece that had stain applied over a coat of black latex with white highlights. "Golden Oak" stain was used to give it a weathered/old look:
















Here's a photo of how the stain looks after it is applied to the painted mache:









I've also had a couple of folks suggest using "Old English" scratch cover...seems like it would work well...although I've yet to experiment.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Beautiful skulls DS!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Ah! it was you Scott who used paper mache and stain. I couldn't remember who. Looks awesome.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I used my Ghastly Glaze mixture to turn this skull









Into this:









I used greenish tint to give it a moldy look but you can use yellows, browns, whatever, and mix the exact shades you want, as opposed to stain that gives you one color. And since it's clear you can use layers of colors to give it depth.

The set designer at the pro haunt I worked at 2 years ago taught me this trick (I named it though  ) Ghastly glaze is just shellac with a little flat latex or acrylic paint mixed in. The water-based paint doesn't actually dissolve in the shellac so you have to keep it well stirred while you use it; mix small amounts. I prefer the latex paint because it makes the mixture cloudier. It helps if the surface is pre-painted or primed so the shellac has a porous surface to "bite" into. I love this stuff. It dries shiny though so you'll want to powder it afterward or spray it with some matte/dulling spray.

Oh btw DS those skulls look awesome! And Stolloween that guy is my favorite of your skellies.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

The Ghastly Glaze technique looks great. I will give that a try..thanks for sharing!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Roxy, my bones are adequately aged from years of eveything you mentioned. I have a bag of Bucky bones that I am looking to age. 
Dead spider, Rev, Stolloween - Awesome skulls. I'll try the Golden oak to start and see how the come out.
Scott, that looks like an Irish skelly. Where is his Guiness?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome aging techniques everyone. Ghastly glaze looks cool, I will be trying that.

I use a different approach. I airbrush a few layers various tinted bone colored base coats then using acrylic inks paint washes of filthy breakdown on top of the base. Then I hand paint the details in.

Edit: I just read the original post and it said simple. This isnt easy, its takes me hours to do.

Stolls and DeadSpiders techniques are probably the quickest.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I posted in other forum but now that we are posting pictures, here are some of my skulls with acrylic paint. I use to use the stains but without a garage any more I had to find another way. The only real advantage I found with wood stains was the price. Super cheap, and it went along way! I have more control with the acrylics, gives a more even finish with a fast dry time. I can usually turn a skull around in 24 hours. I love your paper mache STOLLOWEEN.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

spread caulk, let dry, stain with Minwax, let dry....takes a while for the stain to dry.

You could also use a spray stain from the craft store. I sprayed my bucky and crosses with it. It is kind of a clear brown color. "Design Master" Home Decor Stain, Pecan.
I also used it to age some cloth.

The lighter bone doesn't have caulk on it. Most of the stain came off.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

This is a very cool thread...we are well on our way to "101 Ways To Make Old Bones"....keep them coming. Great techniques by everyone.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thinking of making an vault/ossuary, so all this may come in handy...

thanks!

(How do you people keep up the momentum to keep building stuff all year?? I wish I had your fortitude!)


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Old English is tricky- on some materials, it stays very oily& is not satisfactory...on others, it soaks right in with no noticable "feel". I like to use it on my glue gunned skelly joints, as the stain soaks right in and stains the glue. The color changes, though. The walnut brown/dark stain actually makes the joints an old scab color.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

For VERY fast "filler" long leg/arm bones, I use paper towel tubes...
Augment the ends with rolled up balls of dry paper towels, tape the towels down....round & smooth out the ends with masking tape..two coats of paint, a 3rd coat of misted matte khaki or grey primer: done!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Speaking of painting bones.
I forgot I posted this on my blog a while back.
Quick and easy
Painting a Foam Skull


----------

